# Who has experience with running nandrolone and tren together?



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2012)

Two 19-nors at the same time, this is commonly referred to as a horrible idea and irresponsible. But on the other hand many people have said that they enjoyed the two together. Some people have commented that they switched from NPP to Tren ace and the overlap time was magical. I was just curious about this. I would prefer that we keep the speculation out of this. This is purely hypothetical however, as I was just curious. I would like to hear from guys who have actually ran the two together and successfully recovered afterwards. 

Another thing, would this type of cycle be any more suppressive than running one 19-nor compound such as tren? They both are going to shut you down.


----------



## nby (May 13, 2012)

I haven't run them together but both won't shut you down harder than one compound on it's own. A single shot of nandrolone will flatten your axis, can't go lower than that.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2012)

That's what common sense told me as well but sometimes there is more to the story.


----------



## Digitalash (May 14, 2012)

I asked this before and everyone said it was a bad idea. IMO doing half the dose of each compound that you would normally use shouldn't be any worse than the full dose of either. If you use prami/caber and keep your doses reasonable I don't see a problem with it personally


----------



## tinyshrek (May 14, 2012)

I would try and run prop,npp,tren A. Why not? I feel npp responds much different than deca. If ur worried about MOJO then u could always throw in a little proviron or mast and I bet that would help. The 19's don't effect my drive til like week 10-12 anyways which is how short I keep my blasts anyways now. I would be interested to see how it goes for ya sloppy


----------



## _LG_ (May 14, 2012)

So, nobody has actually done it?


----------



## tinyshrek (May 14, 2012)

Standard donkey has lol... He runs tren,deca, eq etc with no test


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2012)

Give it a try Sloppy, keep to short esters so if things start going pear shape you'll come good within days . . . hopefully.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 14, 2012)

yea i am on the fence about this right now myself i am runing test e,npp and have a bottle of tren a that i got for free.so i was eithier thinking to finish my npp at about 8 weeks into cycle then add tren a for the last 4 or 5 weeks.but now i am wondering should i just run the npp and tren a at the same time but lower doses for longer time.


----------



## heartofalion (May 14, 2012)

I've overlapped Tren Ace and NPP for a few Weeks and loved it, and i'm currently running them both in a full cycle with 350 Test P, 700 Tren Ace and 250 Deca. The results are not as impressive as when I high dosed the Test, but the sides are virtually non-existent. Caber is a must. I'm not running an AI but have Letro and Aromasin on hand if necessary.


----------



## Hell (May 14, 2012)

I have done both together. back at the first of the year I did 350mg of NPP and 350mg of Tren Ace with low test, 250mg, Caber 1-2 times a week and all went great, made PR's on a calorie defecit.  Right now, Ive gotten into a fuck it mode and trying higher doses, been running 1 gram test, 700 NPP and 200 Tren E, just lowered my test down to 250 starting a week ago and raising the Tren E up to 800 and keeping the NPP at 700. I want to add that I believe most UG oils are under-dosed to a certain degree, especially 19 nors it seems. U asked about recovered, i cant help there as I cruise on 200mg of test when I stop blasting.


----------



## fsoe (May 14, 2012)

I kicked off my prep run with npp, sdmz, sust - for the first 5 weeks - keep the npp going until week 8 - started cut mix at 1cc ed in week 5, so for week 5-8 I was on cut mix and npp at the same time and all i could tell was that my sex drive was thru the roof --- I saw no problems with it and will do it again - I love npp


----------



## heartofalion (May 14, 2012)

By the way, I'm cutting, so on a deficit and using 50 of T3 for 8 Weeks, but it's moving well with great strength and vascularity. If you low dose your Test, I think you'll find it to be a very tolerable and pleasing cycle. We have a lot more supports available than 5 years ago when people would discourage running 2 19-nors together.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I would try and run prop,npp,tren A. Why not? I feel npp responds much different than deca. If ur worried about MOJO then u could always throw in a little proviron or mast and I bet that would help. The 19's don't effect my drive til like week 10-12 anyways which is how short I keep my blasts anyways now. I would be interested to see how it goes for ya sloppy



I have heard very very good things about NPP and Tren Ace combo, it was recommended by an advanced bber along with low(er) test and 100mg ed primo said it was insane



tinyshrek said:


> Standard donkey has lol... He runs tren,deca, eq etc with no test



whattttt is he still alive!!! kidding.. hearing a lot more positive things about cycles including little to no test, when before it was crazy to do just because people read something on the internet but never tried it themselves


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2012)

I was wondering the same
Keep some caber or parmi on hand case ur nips get sensitive but I think u would be fine
what doses u wanting to run of each?


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> I have heard very very good things about NPP and Tren Ace combo, it was recommended by an advanced bber along with low(er) test and 100mg ed primo said it was insane
> 
> 
> 
> whattttt is he still alive!!! kidding.. hearing a lot more positive things about cycles including little to no test, when before it was crazy to do just because people read something on the internet but never tried it themselves



ive been running tren and nandrolone together _and_ doing low test for a while now.. the bro scientists like sloppy called me a host of mean things..


funny how things change


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> *Two 19-nors at the same time, this is commonly referred to as a horrible idea and irresponsible.* But on the other hand many people have said that they enjoyed the two together. Some people have commented that they switched from NPP to Tren ace and the overlap time was magical. I was just curious about this. *I would prefer that we keep the speculation out of this.* This is purely hypothetical however, as I was just curious. I would like to hear from guys who have actually ran the two together and successfully recovered afterwards.
> 
> Another thing, would this type of cycle be any more suppressive than running one 19-nor compound such as tren? They both are going to shut you down.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

I think I was at my all time best when I was on test, deca, winny and ran out of test and said fuck it kept running the deca and winny even added blasts of superdrol at times. It was what I think my best combo of biggest and shredded. was still pounding pussy like a champ too


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 14, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> So, nobody has actually done it?



I have ran test/deca/tren a a few years back when I was young and dumb. I didn't use to research on my own I would just get shit and run it. And I believe that I never recovered from this cycle. Now I'm looking at TRT at 24.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 14, 2012)

Onedeep0811 said:


> I have ran test/deca/tren a a few years back when I was young and dumb. I didn't use to research on my own I would just get shit and run it. And I believe that I never recovered from this cycle. Now I'm looking at TRT at 24.



did you run a pct?


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> did you run a pct?



Just some clomid like I said I was young & dumb didnt know about forums. I would just get what I could from a buddy.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Onedeep0811 said:


> Just some clomid like I said I was young & dumb didnt know about forums. I would just get what I could from a buddy.



That sucks but honestly too many variables to pinpoint what caused it. Could have happened without using gear also no one knows


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> That sucks but honestly too many variables to pinpoint what caused it. Could have happened without using gear also no one knows


Completly true....that is just what I believe happened from my personal experience.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Give it a try Sloppy, keep to short esters so if things start going pear shape you'll come good within days . . . hopefully.



Well my next cycle is going to be Test and Tren E. I am wanting to throw another compound in there. I was looking at either EQ or Deca/NPP. I have had great luck with test/tren/eq but I don't really like running the EQ for 16+ weeks at the doses that I feel are good for me (900-1200mg/wk). That's just a LOT of oil and time. Plus I felt that the long ester EQ hindered my PCT as it was a pretty hellish PCT. I would want to stop it sooner and run my test a little longer than last time. 

Right now I plan on running:
1-8 DP Sust 700mg/wk (Enan, Cyp & Prop)
9-16 DP Sust 1050mg/wk
1-12 Tren E 500mg/wk
2-12 NPP

OR

1-8 DP Sust 700mg/wl
9-19 DP Sust 1050mg/wk
1-15 DP EQ 900mg/wk
1-12 DP Tren E 500mg/wk

Obviously I will be running caber, AI and HCG the entire time and with these longer cycle I have good success running at 6 week PCT. 



tinyshrek said:


> Standard donkey has lol... He runs tren,deca, eq etc with no test



Yeah I'm not really interested in what he has to say.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

NPP around 700mg a week would be nice, def more size than eq will give you. 700mg primo added would also be nice


----------



## XYZ (May 14, 2012)

I've done it before.

50mg NPP ED
50mg Tren Ace ED
1400mg Test C

No issues.  As long as you're on top of the A/I and P/I you should be fine.  Some guys run it different, this way worked for me.

In regards to shut down, you're going to be shut down VERY hard any time you use a 19 nor.  It is what it is.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 14, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I've done it before.
> 
> 50mg NPP ED
> 50mg Tren Ace ED
> ...



How did you like it? Was it worth it? Or would I be just as well off with test/tren e?


----------



## D-Lats (May 14, 2012)

I don't see what the issue with 2 19 nors is. What's the difference if you run 600mg deca or 300mg tren and 300mg npp? It's just 600mg of two things as supposed to one.


----------



## XYZ (May 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> How did you like it? Was it worth it? Or would I be just as well off with test/tren e?




I grew like a weed, but I hate everything about tren, so that being said I stopped it after 4-5 weeks.  

If I were to do it again, I would just use NPP and test, same doses.

You could get away with doing it any way you want really, guys run stuff different all the time.  My biggest worry and concern was the libido.  If that was gone, forget it.

If you can like tren go for it, just don't use a blend so you can adjust on the fly if need be.

When I did use tren it took almost 100mg ED to get the full benefits of it but the sides were too much.  I like to feel good on a blast, not like complete and total sh*t.


----------



## mth496 (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like you will be good bro.   I think it just depends on the person with the libido problems.  Somtimes i can run tren and have no libido problem and somtimes it shuts me down.


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

I ran deca, test and tren a few times. Awesome combo but then again recovery isn't a concern since I'm on HRT.


----------



## Hell (May 14, 2012)

This blast im trying the kitchen sink approach Test/Tren/NPP/EQ.....


----------



## SloppyJ (May 14, 2012)

Knock on woord, pun intended, I have not had any libdo issues while on a 19-nor. Only time I have problems with libdo and 19-nors is on/after PCT.


----------



## MattPorter (May 14, 2012)

I think it is a great combo --- strong androgen (tren) strong anabolic (npp/deca) -- if starting leaner ,,, wow great full look it brings.... ya never know until you self - experiment...

-Matt


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Well my next cycle is going to be Test and Tren E. I am wanting to throw another compound in there. I was looking at either EQ or Deca/NPP. I have had great luck with test/tren/eq but I don't really like running the EQ for 16+ weeks at the doses that I feel are good for me (900-1200mg/wk). That's just a LOT of oil and time. Plus I felt that the long ester EQ hindered my PCT as it was a pretty hellish PCT. I would want to stop it sooner and run my test a little longer than last time.
> 
> Right now I plan on running:
> 1-8 DP Sust 700mg/wk (Enan, Cyp & Prop)
> ...


Can't comment on the Nandrolone and tren but I have run eq and tren before with a solid dose of test and never had any problems. Kept the dosage lower end on both though.

Either one of those cycles looks awesome.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 14, 2012)

the entire premise of "not running 2 19 nors at the same time" is flawed. Once you are shut down, you are shut down. 

Deca tends to have a very hard shut down which for some can actually be impossible to recover from, this is why i dont recommend deca to anyone who doesn't b/c.

im glad that sloppy is shedding his "bro science".. finally


----------



## Lordsks (May 14, 2012)

Sloppy, I would run the NPP and tren together. As you know this is what I just ran and it's an amazing combo. I couldn't tell you on the recovery side of it but if your running HCG and caber/AI's then there's some hope for you!


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Two 19-nors at the same time, this is commonly referred to as a horrible idea and irresponsible. But on the other hand many people have said that they enjoyed the two together. Some people have commented that they switched from NPP to Tren ace and the overlap time was magical. I was just curious about this. I would prefer that we keep the speculation out of this. This is purely hypothetical however, as I was just curious. I would like to hear from guys who have actually ran the two together and successfully recovered afterwards.
> 
> Another thing, would this type of cycle be any more suppressive than running one 19-nor compound such as tren? They both are going to shut you down.


I've never run 2 19-nor together... I would guess you could effectively suppress the progestin sides... the only thing I would wonder about is receptor availability(since both bind significantly..)... I would venture to guess that if you ran an shbg binder(either menthandriol dipropionate(denkall has it), or proviron(maybe try a diff one than bayer)) ... can't think of others off top of my head right now, there's several more though....that would help keep them just competing for AR, and not bind them up on SHBG....
If you try combining the two, I would definitely like to hear your opinion on it......


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

This was a cycle posted for very advanced guys, I don't see how anyone couldn't look god-like on this cycle

-1225 mg sustanon (175 mg daily)
-350 mg NPP (50 mg daily)
-350 mg Tren ace (50 mg daily)
-700 mg primo (100 mg daily) 
-100 mg anavar daily


----------



## tinyshrek (May 14, 2012)

I could... Juice only does so much. GH and slin will eventually be needed. There are guys running more than that and look no where near god like


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Ya i forgot to mention the 10iu gh ed he reccomended with it


----------



## tinyshrek (May 14, 2012)

Now we're talkin juice! Pharm grade


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 14, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I've never run 2 19-nor together... I would guess you could effectively suppress the progestin sides... the only thing I would wonder about is receptor availability(since both bind significantly..)... I would venture to guess that if you ran an shbg binder(either menthandriol dipropionate(denkall has it), or proviron(maybe try a diff one than bayer)) ... can't think of others off top of my head right now, there's several more though....that would help keep them just competing for AR, and not bind them up on SHBG....
> If you try combining the two, I would definitely like to hear your opinion on it......



that whole "receptor clogging" thing huh


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention. There will be GH ran the entire cycle from 5-6iu ED. 

StandardD, I don't run on bro-science. I run on personal experience and common sense. 

SKS, thanks for the heads up. I totally forgot you are running the tren e and npp. I think that will be a good combo for me. I know that I want to run the Tren E no matter what. So I think using NPP would be a good idea because if something went wrong, I could drop it and it would clear much faster than deca. I'll make it at 150mg/ml and run it at 450mg/wk.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Forgot to mention. There will be GH ran the entire cycle from 5-6iu ED.
> 
> *StandardD, I don't run on bro-science. I run on personal experience and common sense.
> 
> *SKS, thanks for the heads up. I totally forgot you are running the tren e and npp. I think that will be a good combo for me. I know that I want to run the Tren E no matter what. So I think using NPP would be a good idea because if something went wrong, I could drop it and it would clear much faster than deca. I'll make it at 150mg/ml and run it at 450mg/wk.



except you gave me shit for running 2 19 nors together, now you are planning on doing it.. and you gave me shit for running a long ester with a short ester.. now you are planning on doing it (tren e + npp)..

whatever you say slop


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Sloppy let me know how the GH does you. It's hyges right?


----------

